# Muskie trolling books



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am transforming my Walleye boat to a Musky trolling boat for the year as I wont be able to get out to Erie much having a baby in the house. I have never trolled muskies, and was wondering if there are any books on trolling for Muskie on small lakes (like West Branch and Berlin). I know I wont find anything about those lakes, but am looking for info on speeds, water temps, times of the year, lures, structure, depth etc.

I plan to give westbranch a try this weekend if the weather is decent.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

go to http://ohiomuskiefishing.com/, the man guides at salt fork and his fishing methods do work, I had never really caught many fish until I read his e-book i think it was 22 dollars, I have caught 12 this year and two over 40" so far, some from Salt Fork some from Alum creek. His methods are pretty much all trolling local lakes


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What do you need a book for? There are many knowledgable muskie anglers that can help you out right here on the site and other sites. Save your money and do your research on the net for free and you'll find the same information you would in any book and more, IMO. Plus you'll get varying opinions so that you can taylor your new set up to your own specific technique/style. 

If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask here or PM and I'll do what I can to help get you started. Tight Lines!

I personally like to keep things pretty simple and believe more in persistance than I do in current gear and tackle. Although I fall victim to those as well!:bulgy-eyes:

Paul


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I thought about firing a million questions out, but didnt want to be one of those guys. I have a lot of time traveling for work that I can read, but not always internet access. Here are a couple, to get me started for Sunday when I go to WestBranch

What is a common range of speed for trolling this time of year?

What is a good range of depths to start at? (need to figure out if I should start deep at the east end or shallow at the west end!) 

Do Muskies suspend or stay near bottom?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I thought about firing a million questions out, but didnt want to be one of those guys. I have a lot of time traveling for work that I can read, but not always internet access. Here are a couple, to get me started for Sunday when I go to WestBranch
> 
> What is a common range of speed for trolling this time of year?
> 
> ...


1. Speed, I found, is generally always up to the fish so mix it up a bit....I generally start around 4 mph and experiment to 5 mph + (GPS)

2. I'd start, this time of year at the warmer/shallower part of the lake you're fishing (especially earlier in the a.m.) and work your way out to deeper waters as the surface temps rise throughout the day if nothings happening for ya in shallow....same deal...experiment, but I'd start shallower....In as little water as 6'....look for deep drop offs, points and stracture as well. 

3. Both, but I'd say they spend more time on bottoms regergitating food they ate and they suspend when on the move and feeding....This usually doesn't apply in real shallow water. Keep in mind however, muskies, like most predatory fish will ocassionally reaction strike regardless of the situation.

Good Luck to you this weekend and report back if you will!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'd give you some advice if I was a little more successful in the Spring. I do much better starting in June. So far I have hooked a 36" and three subs. The subs came of small points in shallow <10' water. The 36 was in 15' on a flat. Bright colors to show up in the stained water this time of year. I would be casting now but I hurt my back at work and just can't do it much.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Danny Wade has a great ebook on his web site. He is supposed to be good and fishes Ohio. He is primarily a troller and I really thought his book was helpful


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Ill post up. I know casting would be best right now, but my wife like to troll and drive the boat and I am not much of a caster.

I will go pick up some stickbaits today and give it a shot Sunday.

Ill take any tips on what to pick up for baits if you have them?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I tried to buy that e-book listed below, but the link in Paypal that is mentioned on the purchase instructions did not come up. So all I got was a $22 receipt.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Send Danny Wade an email if that link didn't come up. Same thing happened to me. I emailed him and he sent me a link to download it.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

That happened to me as well and I called. He'll hook you up, just get a hold of him. I though t he'd have it fixed, sorry I should have added that in my first post...


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I figure he will take care of me.

Doesnt look like Ill be getting out today. Its a little too cool and breezy to take my 10month old boy out on the boat.

I didnt figure on catching anything anyways...


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Danny Wade's book has some great tips.....good way to speed up the learning process :0)


----------

